# C-Webb and Iverson...whoo whoo, who cares??



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

This is really getting on my nerves. There's too many idiots in the sports media who think the Sixers are all of a sudden a great team with C-Webb. Comparing this trade to Rasheed Wallace to the Pistons last year? What a freaking joke!! The Sixers still obviously trail Miami and Detroit by a wide margin, and I'd still take Washington and Cleveland in the playoffs before I took Philadelphia. Orlando and Philadelphia can battle it out for fifth best team in the conference. Enough is enough...Sixers ain't that good!

(I actually like the Sixers, but the hype has been ridiculous)


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I. Agree. :rofl:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

One on One said:


> This is really getting on my nerves. There's too many idiots in the sports media who think the Sixers are all of a sudden a great team with C-Webb. Comparing this trade to Rasheed Wallace to the Pistons last year? What a freaking joke!! The Sixers still obviously trail Miami and Detroit by a wide margin, and I'd still take Washington and Cleveland in the playoffs before I took Philadelphia. Orlando and Philadelphia can battle it out for fifth best team in the conference. Enough is enough...Sixers ain't that good!
> 
> (I actually like the Sixers, but the hype has been ridiculous)


Washington and Cleveland are very young teams wo/ hardly any playoff experience. I think both teams are ripe for the picking if they come up against a team w/ playoff battle tested veterans, and Philly qualifies as that.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Washington and Cleveland are very young teams wo/ hardly any playoff experience. I think both teams are ripe for the picking if they come up against a team w/ playoff battle tested veterans, and Philly qualifies as that.



Definitely possible. I'm mostly angry that people actually think they could beat Miami or Detroit....that just boggles my mind.


----------



## svapna (Sep 21, 2002)

One on One is correct in both regards - too much hype and 76ers are overrated.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

One on One said:


> Definitely possible. I'm mostly angry that people actually think they could beat Miami or Detroit....that just boggles my mind.


AI is a wild card. The year they made it to the finals, he literally carried them there just about by himself. It was AI and a bunch of smoke and mirrors. Now, I know that Detroit and Miami are both better teams than anyone Philly went up against that year, but if AI is healthy and hot, and CWebb can mesh well enough to approximate his #'s from Sacto, the Sixers could be a load come playoff time. They also need Dalembert to be a reliable defender and rebounder. I wouldn't categorize it as something likely to happen, but AI has enough Kender in him (wonder if any of you know this reference) to make the nigh-impossible happen. At the very least they will be very entertaining, either by playing well, or imploding.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Cwebb and AI need more time together before the 76ers can run as a proper unit. Problem is times running out on the season and Boston is on a roll. So who knows how they'll fair this year but next year you would have to expect them to be in the upper class of the East.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll take Washington over Philly, but not Cleveland. Another team to watch out for is Boston. They are better than the Sixers, IMO.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> AI is a wild card. The year they made it to the finals, he literally carried them there just about by himself. It was AI and a bunch of smoke and mirrors. Now, I know that Detroit and Miami are both better teams than anyone Philly went up against that year, but if AI is healthy and hot, and CWebb can mesh well enough to approximate his #'s from Sacto, the Sixers could be a load come playoff time. They also need Dalembert to be a reliable defender and rebounder. I wouldn't categorize it as something likely to happen, but AI has enough Kender in him (wonder if any of you know this reference) to make the nigh-impossible happen. At the very least they will be very entertaining, either by playing well, or imploding.



smoke, mirrors, defense and rebounding. and weaker competition.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All the "hype" by the sports media was just excitement about a player of Webber's caliber being traded, and the fact that he was joining Allen Iverson in the east. It's pretty typical, so I just learn to ignore most PTI-type talk right after a trade of this magnitude.

The Sixers are still not that good, because they lost a lot in the interior, and didn't get that much back. Webber operates at the top of the key a majority of the time, and he wouldn't be much help as an interior defender anyway.

I actually like Boston over them if they can get Payton back.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

We're not up there with Miami and Detroit but with a little time together, I think we could be the third best team in the East.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I wont say they lost alot on the interior, because none of the guys traded were playing major minutes anyway


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> I wont say they lost alot on the interior, because none of the guys traded were playing major minutes anyway


Exactly, and now hopefully Sammy D will get more consistent minutes, which could also really improve the team. If C-Webb and Iverson mesh, and Iverson continues to play out of his mind, and all of the other players play more consistent (getting consistent minutes could trigger this), they could go far


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Still an improvement, without it they were only about 50/50 to make the playoffs IMO.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I do like The Celtics better too. But, it's definitely an upgrade for the Sixers.

I'm not sure that Webber instantly make the Sixers a powerhouse; even in the East. The East is a bit underrated. There are still the Miami Heat, the Detroit Pistons, the Indiana Pacers, the Boston Celtics, the Washington Wizards, and don't forget the Chicago Bulls.

Those teams above have established some kind of team identity. Each of those team have played for certain way which lead them to their success this season. the Sixers have been struggling for the most part of the season. It will take time for them to get used to Webber. The difference between Webber and Wallace last season is Wallace is pretty much still a force (Wallace for some reason never fulfilled his potential, but he's still capable of doing a lot of things). Wallace can flourish as a role player. Wallace is a good defender, versatile, and he can be effective without having to score. Webber is a skilled player himself. But he's not as good as he was two or three years ago. Webber has lost a lot of his vert, He's not as fast, HE doesn't block too many shots anymore, and his injury is a concern. What he brings is basically his medium shot, rebound, and experience. It's interesting to see what is O'Brien's game plan for him. I haven't got the change to watch the Sixers game after the trade.

I want to talk a bit about the Celtics. Walker's return is a big boost for the team. He's the soul of the Celtics when they made it to the ECF few years couple of years ago. It was obvious that Walkers fired up the team. He's departure is the reason behind Paul Pierce's decrease in production. I think we can expect Paul Pierce to retun to his old form for the remainder of the season. And the Celtics to make some noise again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Alot people think they're top-tier now, of course they're good with those two all-stars. However they aren't top-tier until the team finds new ways to play together.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

I don't get this. Walker is pathetic on Mavs and Hawks. Why is he so important to Boston??? His on and off court % is one of the worst too. I just don't get it. lol

Does Paul Pierce need Walker that bad?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Washington and Cleveland are very young teams wo/ hardly any playoff experience. I think both teams are ripe for the picking if they come up against a team w/ playoff battle tested veterans, and Philly qualifies as that.


I am a Dirk fan but I have to say your Icon is really funny. Where did you get that Dirk picture? :clown:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

this topic reminds me of my boy raphael who used to say "who CARES?" in a real thick rican accent. he used to have everybody from students to teachers laughing at him, real funny kat.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

One on One said:


> This is really getting on my nerves. There's too many idiots in the sports media who think the Sixers are all of a sudden a great team with C-Webb. Comparing this trade to Rasheed Wallace to the Pistons last year? What a freaking joke!! The Sixers still obviously trail Miami and Detroit by a wide margin, and I'd still take Washington and Cleveland in the playoffs before I took Philadelphia. Orlando and Philadelphia can battle it out for fifth best team in the conference. Enough is enough...Sixers ain't that good!
> 
> (I actually like the Sixers, but the hype has been ridiculous)


I feel what you're saying, but don't sleep on Philly. Iverson and Webber are two savy veterans with alot of playoffs experience. The Wiz, & Cavs are young and inexperienced. Watch for the 6ers to make a strong run the second half of the season. 

p.s. Watchout for Boston too. Pierce and Walker together are a strong dou. They could be that pesty team to creap in the East playoffs picture and threathen an upset.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

All I can say is, I wouldn't want to meet them in the playoffs.

If Iverson starts getting hot, shooting over 50% or so, then Webber gets single coverage in the post where he can score. They start getting out to run on offense, and all of a sudden Andre Iguodala and Sammy Dalembert are getting some confidence. You've got some playoff savvy around with Iverson, Webber, McKie, and Rodgers.

They've got all the weapons to make them a dangerous team to play in the playoffs. They have shooters (Iverson, Korver), they have slashers (Iverson, Iguodala, Green), they have post presence (Webber, Dalembert to an extent), they can defend, and they can get DANGEROUSLY hot.

Like I said, I wouldn't want to get matched up with them.


----------

